

Npm registry in a box - _jomo
http://yahooeng.tumblr.com/post/118110129916/registry-in-a-box

======
_jomo
Yahoo has a lot of projects on GitHub:
[https://github.com/yahoo](https://github.com/yahoo) They're fairly active and
I find many of the projects quite interesting.

------
yefim
Why clone the entire npm registry as opposed to a small relevant subset?

